
Show HN: Hackathons – Easily Find Local and Global Hackathon Events - Guled
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackathons-search-local-global/id1099019677?mt=8&ref=producthunt
======
Guled
Hello everyone,

Recently I, along with my amazing colleagues, won the Google Startup Weekend
(St.Cloud) event (it's basically a hackathon). After winning that hackathon I
came to the realization that if one of my colleagues hadn't pointed out that
this event existed, I would have never known about the event. I began to look
at the Apple app store the following day to find an app that provided a
comprehensive list of hackathon events with an attention to detail and great
organization. Unfortunately, I couldn't find one. What I found was a pile of
apps from different universities and non-profit organizations for their own
hackathon events. I needed something with all events from various
organizations, and so Hackathons was created. I created Hackathons in order to
find local hackathon events around me and to also find events around the globe
in the event that I may someday travel to participate in these wonderful
events.

The Hackathons app currently allows users to search local and global hackathon
events, save events to their calendars, find location information, find out
whether or not a particular hackathon event is free, and register for events.

Your feedback is highly appreciated.

